# [Free Game] Drippitt!



## Repdrip (Jan 25, 2013)

*Drippitt!*

Simple and Challenging. An original concept.
Good to play solo: How many levels can you get!
Or play the machine: How long can stand up against the DrippBott?
And you even can play against a friend via Bluetooth.

Read more... Or:


Watch the video:





(It is just life's story: Eat some more than you are being eaten and fulfill your destiny.)
Features:
- Appropriate for all ages, 4 up to 104.
- Can be played on any screen size.
- Two control types: Drag with finger or tilt the device and use gravity.
- Play in three worlds:
* 1 At School - Learn the basics. Or just go solo.
* 2 On the Playground - Challenge DrippBott.
* 3 In Cyberspace - Play against a friend.
- Endless number of levels. Getting harder every time, so you will never reach level 100.
- Resume old games.
- Create as many player accounts as you like.
- Play multiplayer games on two devices via Bluetooth. Very fast and no server involved.
- Works on many Android versions. (2.2 and higher)


----------

